# What's happened to



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Campsitewriter, does he now have enough customers?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Still on Facebook carrying out major site improvements Kev.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Probably simply very busy.....

I a sure once the work is completed he will come back and share the improvements with us all.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems a bit odd that while he was busy getting it going he found loads of time to come and tell us all about it and the dutchies, we'll see, but it was said at first that he was just advertising by some, but the census was he should carry on posting, and it was a good read to be fair.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Plenty of firewood for next seasons camp fires by the look of it. :smile2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am sure that Simon did want to promote his business as he is not a motorhomer but so what? He spent a hell of a lot of time entertaining us with his stories. It was a two way street so he got loads of feedback and people went and stayed on his site. It seemed like a win win for all to me.

I am sure he will want to continue forging his relationship with us and at some stage there will be an update.

Its just a pity we do not have more forward thinking none motorhomer members that can provide us with useful and entertaining information whilst also promoting their business.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I am sure that Simon did want to promote his business as he is not a motorhomer but so what? He spent a hell of a lot of time entertaining us with his stories. It was a two way street so he got loads of feedback and people went and stayed on his site. It seemed like a win win for all to me.
> 
> I am sure he will want to continue forging his relationship with us and at some stage there will be an update.
> 
> Its just a pity we do not have more forward thinking none motorhomer members that can provide us with useful and entertaining information whilst also promoting their business.


I've no problem with advertising per se, it benefits us all, VS don;t seem over worried about it. I just wondered why he's not posting on here but posting on FB, getting a suspicious in my old age


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps the continued use of FB reflects the larger number of potential readers?

I have not seen his FB page, but that would be one likely possibility......

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I did pick up a bit of a vibe towards the end (only a hint, mind you) that he was a bit frustrated that not too many of us had stayed with him (or that could just be me)...so I think are right to be a bit suspicious Kev. I know the ones who did said how nice it all was, its just that perhaps folks already had plans for last year so didn't change them.

We would certainly stay if we were passing and will do if/when I plan a trip down that way.

Perhaps now is the time for him to re-invigorate himself on here as peeps start to think about next year?

I'm gutted myself as we are moving house sometime early/mid next year so Im not allowed to plan a long summer trip :frown2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I did pick up a bit of a vibe towards the end (only a hint, mind you) that he was a bit frustrated that not too many of us had stayed with him (or that could just be me)...so I think are right to be a bit suspicious Kev. I know the ones who did said how nice it all was, its just that perhaps folks already had plans for last year so didn't change them.
> 
> We would certainly stay if we were passing and will do if/when I plan a trip down that way.
> 
> ...


Nah get it planned, that's part of the fun and if you can't go you can plan an even better one


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tempting :grin2:

We'll just do our weekends away as normal but Feb half term and Easter will be house hunting (bungalow hunting, strictly speaking) in mid Wales. Then we'll put our house on the market immediately after Easter so depending on when it sells and we move, we'll be able to go away for September :smile2:

If the bungalow we move into doesn't need much doing to it we might get away for some time in the summer as well.

I think if we can get a cheeky 2 week trip away we'll go to the Netherlands; if up to 4 weeks we'll extend that across northern Germany and into Denmark.

Then Jan -March 2018 will be our first 'snowbird' trip to southern Spain for a few months :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Whereabouts is his site?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Whereabouts is his site?


France


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> France


The land of the Aires :wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just wondered why he's not posting on here but posting on FB, getting a suspicious in my old age


Maybe because some people on here gave him such a hard time :dontknow:
I felt sorry for the poor bloke


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had an email from Simon, here is a snippit :-

I am terribly sorry to have taken so long to reply to you but somehow I missed your email.
I was stopped from posting on MHF by the site owners, as they kept insisting that I had not paid my subscription (this happened last August). When I emailed saying that I had a valid subscription, they did not even bother replying to me. 
The really odd thing being, two days ago I did receive an email from MHF, telling me that my subscription was about to expire and needed renewing. Very strange after they told me that I did not have a paid up membership.
So, while enjoying chatting with all the crazed MHF members, I basically got fed up with trying to deal with the cowboys that run MHF.
It was nice to see a number of MHF members last summer, they were great fun to have on the campsite.
please pass on my best wishes to all at MHF.
regards Simon

He didn´t get fed up with us.
Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe VS might like to contact him and refund his subscription.......

other dreams are available....


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I have had an email from Simon, here is a snippit :-
> 
> I am terribly sorry to have taken so long to reply to you but somehow I missed your email.
> I was stopped from posting on MHF by the site owners, as they kept insisting that I had not paid my subscription (this happened last August). When I emailed saying that I had a valid subscription, they did not even bother replying to me.
> ...


This has become just plain silly. It's no wonder the membership is shrinking. The frustrating thing , for me at least, is that I don't want another motorhome forum, just the one we have which is still the best format. When is this DIS organisation going to get it's act together before I start talking to myself!

Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Read a post on another forum where Teemyob said he just couldn't post anymore, bloody hell, how many more are they?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hundreds I suspect. We only hear about the ones that make an effort and managed to get a message through. This is a disgrace.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe I was too hasty when I said cancel planB.:surprise::surprise::serious::serious:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We stayed on Simon's site last year and really enjoyed it.
He is a really sociable guy and we parted good friends. He has lots of ideas for the site, including perhaps an aire by the entrance.
It was a very 'laid back' few days and we intend to return sometime in 2017.

My video on how to find his site is here:-


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I have had an email from Simon, here is a snippit :-
> 
> I am terribly sorry to have taken so long to reply to you but somehow I missed your email.
> I was stopped from posting on MHF by the site owners, as they kept insisting that I had not paid my subscription (this happened last August). When I emailed saying that I had a valid subscription, they did not even bother replying to me.
> ...


Jan thanks for that.

I decided to 'Report' your post as a means of adding my message to the report as follows

"VS

I am reporting this to draw your attention to the content of the e-mail that Janhank quoted from Simon, who was a new and welcome Member on MHF last year.

He obviously is another Member who has fallen foul of your inefficient system which is destructive to the forum as it disconnects us membes from each other - totally contrary to the ethos of a forum.

I personally visited Simon last year and believe that his pesonality and the stories he has to tell are a contribution to this forum and to the enjoyment of the members, as you will see if you bother to read through this thread.

Please rectify his membership problems.

Geoff

I just hope this may achieve something.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Geoff, perhaps if others report me :laugh: it will help put a bomb up their bum. get things moving.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On the way back from the Wrexham area this morning, we came across a field of pigs, we stopped and chatted to them, not one of them could fly, shame that, VS could use a pig like that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Thanks Geoff, perhaps if others report me :laugh: it will help put a bomb up their bum. get things moving.


Happy to report you Jan! Along with a strong message >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just an update on Simon's problem with logging on.

He received an e-mail after my reporting Jan's post which informed him that VS were giving him a year's free subscription.

However, he has tried twice to login and it told him NO.

I have since sent another 'Contact' message.

I am now going to report this post.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Reported with another strong message.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Reported also.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Reported with another strong message.
> 
> Geoff


I suppose English is their first language >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

After my posts above (27 & 28) I found in my Junk mail an e-mail from VS saying that their records show Simon's sub is valid to 24.02.2018, presumably the free year they said they have given him.

I have e-mailed Simon asking him to try to login again. Awaiting the answer.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Simon reports he is still not shown as a Subscriber.

I have e-mailed VS accordingly and asked whether VS LH and RH are joined to the same body:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

I am in correspondence with Simon in an attempt to resolve this problem.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work Admin. When it's you there is some hope that it will be resolved.

As somebody said, how many are there that we don't know about having the same problem I wonder. Teemyob is one other it seems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well said Alan


----------



## campsitewriter1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well said Alan


Hi chaps, I keep trying to post


----------



## campsitewriter1 (Mar 2, 2017)

erneboy said:


> Good work Admin. When it's you there is some hope that it will be resolved.
> 
> As somebody said, how many are there that we don't know about having the same problem I wonder. Teemyob is one other it seems.


just trying


----------

